# Roubaix vs. Look 566



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

Early next year I was thinking of adding one final bike to my humble collection and since I already have 2 Roubaix's, ( 2004 Comp and 2010 Pro ) something a bit different is in the mix. Since I want to stay with a taller headtube/ comfort geometry, the Look 566 looks like a natural without breaking the bank. Anyone here spent time or had any experience with the 566 ? Thanks for any thoughts or additional options.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Since the most I've ever done was sit on a 566 at a LBS, I can't critique the ride/ handling, but judging from the geo (and generally speaking), Specialized road bikes have longer reach than some comparable models (including LOOK). This makes LOOKs a good choice for riders proportioned longer legs/ shorter torso and Specs a good choice for riders needing longer reach.

Also, there's a slightly different philosophy between the two makers in that LOOKS use a slacker HTA coupled with a pretty standard 43mm fork rake, for a trail of between ~67 in smaller sizes to 61 for medium to large. Spec Roubaix's use a slightly steeper HTA and larger rake (49mm) keeping trail to the high 50's up to size 58cm. Depending on your frame size, you may or may not see much of a difference in steering/ handling.

Bottom line, ride both (preferably back to back - out on the roads) and decide from there.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

As PJ said...if you perform the trig for effective reach...the Look 566 has a fairly steep seat tube angle.
So factor that in when you compare sizes. FWIW I ride a 5 year old Look 555 and it has been flawless.
Look was a pioneer in carbon fiber and the 566 is a good value...but...you already have two Roubaixs. Why not go for a bit more performance oriented frameset to complement your 'endurance' road bikes?
Or...sell both of them and consider replacing them with a new 10r Roubaix SL3 Pro...what I have on order and can't wait btw. 
I would suggest a new Cervelo R3. Cervelo revised the riding position of the R3 with longer head tube in 2011...geometry is pretty close to a Tarmac with generous head tube and middle of the road top tube length...Cervelo uses 73 deg sta throughout their R3 sizing. The R3 will be a bit snappier bike than the RS and probably a bit more lively then the 566. All said however, I believe the new Roubaix Pro SL3 has the performance of the R3 with the ride comfort of the RS. Credit Specialized for striking this balance few manufacturers can.
Good Luck.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

roadworthy said:


> As PJ said...if you perform the trig for effective reach...the Look 566 has a fairly steep seat tube angle.
> So factor that in when you compare sizes. FWIW I ride a 5 year old Look 555 and it has been flawless.
> Look was a pioneer in carbon fiber and the 566 is a good value...but...you already have two Roubaixs. Why not go for a bit more performance oriented frameset to complement your 'endurance' road bikes?
> Or...sell both of them and consider replacing them with a new 10r Roubaix SL3 Pro...what I have on order and can't wait btw.
> ...


Thank you both for your comments. PJ, I'd love to test ride a 566, but the only Look dealer in town is only interested in selling super high-end Look frames. Hence no 566 anywhere to be found. Roadworthy, I already have a 2010 Roubaix Pro. Wouldn't the next step up be S-Works? Mostly curious about the Look mystique and the 566 in general because I'm not interested in a more race oriented geometry. Also just wondering if the 566 offers something different performance wise compared to the Roubaix or just a + or - $3000 move sideways. Thanks again......Mick


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

mick wolfe said:


> Thank you both for your comments. PJ, I'd love to test ride a 566, but the only Look dealer in town is only interested in selling super high-end Look frames. Hence no 566 anywhere to be found. Roadworthy, I already have a 2010 Roubaix Pro. Wouldn't the next step up be S-Works? Mostly curious about the Look mystique and the 566 in general because I'm not interested in a more race oriented geometry. Also just wondering if the 566 offers something different performance wise compared to the Roubaix or just a + or - $3000 move sideways. Thanks again......Mick


My personal view and only an opinion is...the 2012 Roubaix Pro is a better framset than a new Look 566. Lets say the geometries are a push...but the Roubaix does have a taller head tube if that matters to you. My view is the Roubaix Pro...or Sworks has a superior or industry leading ratio of vertical compliance to torsional stiffness. In other words the new Roubaix has the best comfort to performance ratio. I just ordered one and am coming off a Look bike, I considered the 566 extensively. Go out on the web and read some reviews.
If you have 10r carbon lay up on your 2010 Roubaix, I think you have a whale of a bike. If you have an itch for a new frame...consider the Roubaix Sworks. The BB is also a consideration...Roubaix Pro is threaded...and Roubaix Sworks is PF30.
You really can't go wrong with any of these bikes...they are all terrific...including the 566.
Have fun.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

Roadworthy, thanks for the through explanation. You've pretty much covered everything. Now I'm just curious if you've kept the 555 as a backup?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Mick,
I will ebay the 555 frameset once I have transferred the groupset, wheels, components etc to the new Roubaix. I am actually curious to see if the Roubaix is much better than the 555 honestly. The 555 has been a wonderful combination of compliant ride with no perceived flex. So will see just how much better the Roubaix frame is. The riding position will be clearly different and honestly the primary reason why I am switching framesets. The 58cm Roubaix has a 225mm head tube length and the Look 555 XL aka 57 c-t-c or 59 c-t-t is 170mm...a substantial difference. Sta and top tube length are within a stones throw of one another. As a result I will be able to ride with a flat stem on the Roubaix with handlebar still close to saddle height. I am riding more miles where I have moved to and a bit more upright will be a welcome change to my aging body...why many seek the Roubaix which is wildly popular among average road bikers....in particular distance riders as you know owning one.
I would keep the 555...have considered it...but have moved to a small farmhouse and am space limited...no more dedicated cycling room sadly...so the 555 will go to the bicycle gene pool known as ebay. 
PS: I also love motorcycles and am thinking about a big touring motorcycle to do some distance riding with my girlfriend...she likes motorcycles and not a big cyclist as in pedaling variety.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

That's an huge difference in the headtube length. Then again, I don't ever remember the 555 as having tall headtube "comfort geometry". Only mildly compact as I recall. BTW, I can truly relate to the getting older thing as well.


----------



## Galun (Oct 19, 2011)

For what it's worth, I had test rode the trek madone 5 and 6, look 566, Scott cr1 pro, cannondale synapse 3, and specialized roubaix expert as my comfort / commute bike.

After the first ride on each, I narrowed it down to the look and specialized. After test riding both again (about an hour in each), the roubaix felt a little better in acceleration and climb, but I must say these two felt very similar compared to other bikes I had ridden. To be perfectly honest, I bought the specialized because of the value (it is more expensive than the look but it is a 2012). The two felt similar enough that I would have bought either one.

I don't know much about the 2010 pro, but I'd say it may be a $3000 move sideways. Just my opinion.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

mick wolfe said:


> Early next year I was thinking of adding one final bike to my humble collection and since I already have 2 Roubaix's, ( 2004 Comp and 2010 Pro ) something a bit different is in the mix. Since I want to stay with a taller headtube/ comfort geometry, the Look 566 looks like a natural without breaking the bank. Anyone here spent time or had any experience with the 566 ? Thanks for any thoughts or additional options.


With two Roubaix's in the stable, why on Earth would you add a 566? It's really just "more of the same."

Give some consideration to a Cervelo R3. I went to my dealer to upgrade my Secteur Comp to a Roubaix Pro, and ended up with an R3. A slightly more aggressive geometry than the Roubaix, but still a bit more relaxed than say a Tarmac. Cervelo actually lengthened the head tube in 2011 from previous models. Every bit as comfortable as the Roubaix Pro, but a whole lot more responsive. Stiffer, shorter wheelbase, lighter. Difference between Roubaix and R3 was like going from a Lexus to a BMW.

If you want to add "more of the same" go ahead and get the Look. If you want to spice things up a bit, with something that's "same, but different" consider the R3.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mick wolfe said:


> Early next year I was thinking of adding one final bike to my humble collection and... something a bit different is in the mix. Thanks for any thoughts or *additional options*.


Since you mentioned additional options... I'll take RJP's suggestion a step further and offer mid - high end steel as a possible option versus a third CF frame. If you go with a frame build, it'll probably cost more, but it can be your winter project and with minimal maintenance steel can last decades.

If this piques your interest, we can offer some specific makes/ models and options (buy complete, build up, swap parts off your '04....)


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

RJP Diver said:


> With two Roubaix's in the stable, why on Earth would you add a 566? It's really just "more of the same."
> 
> Give some consideration to a Cervelo R3. I went to my dealer to upgrade my Secteur Comp to a Roubaix Pro, and ended up with an R3. A slightly more aggressive geometry than the Roubaix, but still a bit more relaxed than say a Tarmac. Cervelo actually lengthened the head tube in 2011 from previous models. Every bit as comfortable as the Roubaix Pro, but a whole lot more responsive. Stiffer, shorter wheelbase, lighter. Difference between Roubaix and R3 was like going from a Lexus to a BMW.
> 
> If you want to add "more of the same" go ahead and get the Look. If you want to spice things up a bit, with something that's "same, but different" consider the R3.


Thanks RJP. Sounds like it might be an interesting change of pace. Never gave it a thought.


----------



## roubaixman (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a similar dilemma. I am currently on a 2006 56 cm Roubaix Aluminum (105 9 spd) with the carbon stays I purchased new in 07 and have about 15,000 mi. I have loved the bike but the drivetrain is starting to show wear and instead of spending the money to replace parts I would sure like a shot at a new all carbon ride (a lot of chip seal in west texas). I live in the middle of nowhere and the only dealer in my area carries specialized/trek. I have seen new 566's (55 same 56.5 top tube as roubaix) w/rival for under 1700 from realcyclist and others. A roubaix expert/ultegra is over twice that. The main thing i am worried about is the difference in geometry of the 566 that was addressed in the forum as I have a slightly longer torso/shorter legs. At 50 years old I do not race but do a lot of centuries and am on a quest to bust 5 hours. If I dont get a new specialized I will most likely order online as purchasing from a bike shop several hours away would not serve a lot of purpose. Whatever I get I will transfer my wheels, bars and saddle off my old ride to drop a little weight. Any comparisons on the geometry and ride quality of the 566 vs roubaix would be appreciated.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

roubaixman said:


> I have a similar dilemma. I am currently on a 2006 56 cm Roubaix Aluminum (105 9 spd) with the carbon stays I purchased new in 07 and have about 15,000 mi. I have loved the bike but the drivetrain is starting to show wear and instead of spending the money to replace parts I would sure like a shot at a new all carbon ride (a lot of chip seal in west texas). I live in the middle of nowhere and the only dealer in my area carries specialized/trek. I have seen new 566's (55 same 56.5 top tube as roubaix) w/rival for under 1700 from realcyclist and others. A roubaix expert/ultegra is over twice that. The main thing i am worried about is the difference in geometry of the 566 that was addressed in the forum as I have a slightly longer torso/shorter legs. At 50 years old I do not race but do a lot of centuries and am on a quest to bust 5 hours. If I dont get a new specialized I will most likely order online as purchasing from a bike shop several hours away would not serve a lot of purpose. Whatever I get I will transfer my wheels, bars and saddle off my old ride to drop a little weight. Any comparisons on the geometry and ride quality of the 566 vs roubaix would be appreciated.


Roubaix to 566...566 has a fractionally shorter head tube and a more upright seat tube...by only .5 deg but that lengthens top tube factionally for the same setback relative to the BB. Since you have shorter legs as you state, a slightly shorter head tube and slightly longer top tube for your torso with same position of KOPS with more upright sta will be fine. So call the geometry a wash or at least easily with the adjustable range between the two. The biggest difference between your aluminum Roubaix and 566 with be ride quality and you will likely appreciate the ride of the 566 which is pretty plush. Look has great engineering even though I prefer the carbon Roubaix I just purchased...but would be happy on a 566 and carefully considered one because I own a Look 555 which has been terrific. 

Truth is all top brand bikes today are excellent...there are no losers. So it comes down to what resonates with you personally relative to your hard earned dollar. Trek makes fine bikes as well and their Madone with H3 geometry is very close to the Roubaix geometry wise. The Giant Defy is in there is as well. Giant for a carbon value bike is perhaps king of the hill....lots of bike for dollar with excellent engineering. No losers.
Btw at 50 years old averaging close to a 5 hr century is impressive. If you want to get faster...if your objective...don't rule out a Tarmac. You won't be perhaps quite as comfortable...but arguably more comfort than your aluminum Roubaix...but the new Tarmac frames are about as good as it gets for speed and efficiency if you don't mind riding a bit more aero.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

roubaixman said:


> I have a similar dilemma. I am currently on a 2006 56 cm Roubaix Aluminum (105 9 spd) with the carbon stays I purchased new in 07 and have about 15,000 mi. I have loved the bike but the drivetrain is starting to show wear and instead of spending the money to replace parts I would sure like a shot at a new all carbon ride (a lot of chip seal in west texas). I live in the middle of nowhere and the only dealer in my area carries specialized/trek.* I have seen new 566's (55 same 56.5 top tube as roubaix)* w/rival for under 1700 from and others. A roubaix expert/ultegra is over twice that. The main thing i am worried about is the difference in geometry of the 566 that was addressed in the forum as I have a slightly longer torso/shorter legs. At 50 years old I do not race but do a lot of centuries and am on a quest to bust 5 hours. If I dont get a new specialized I will most likely order online as purchasing from a bike shop several hours away would not serve a lot of purpose. Whatever I get I will transfer my wheels, bars and saddle off my old ride to drop a little weight. Any comparisons on the geometry and ride quality of the 566 vs roubaix would be appreciated.


I'm not sure where you're getting 56.5cm's for the 55cm 566's ETT. LOOK's website lists it at 55.8cm's. 
http://www.lookcycle.com/media/catalog/product/l/o/look_geometry_2011_3_1_1_1.pdf

If that's correct, when comparing it to your Roubaix and adjusting for the ~.5 degree STA difference, the LOOK's reach is ~ 1cm shorter. Depending on how well your Roubaix meets your reach requirements, you'd either stay with the same length or go 1cm longer.

FWIW, frame stack is very close on both bikes.


----------



## roubaixman (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help. Never test rode a tarmac or madone, I think I will try that and see the difference if the LBS will set them up for a test ride. I was just always led to believe from the LBS that the tarmac and madone had a lot harsher ride than the roubaix. From what I am hearing the new carbon tarmac would be as compliant or better than the aluminum roubaix. If not, I dont think I can beat the price on the Look 566. 1650.00 with rival. The treks and specialized at the LBS are going for WAY more than that with similar components on the sticker.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

roubaixman said:


> From what I am hearing the new carbon tarmac would be as compliant or better than the aluminum roubaix.


From my experiences and all else being equal (tire size, f/r pressures, wheelsets) I'd bet on _better_.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

roubaixman said:


> I have a similar dilemma. I am currently on a 2006 56 cm Roubaix Aluminum (105 9 spd) with the carbon stays I purchased new in 07 and have about 15,000 mi. I have loved the bike but the drivetrain is starting to show wear and instead of spending the money to replace parts I would sure like a shot at a new all carbon ride (a lot of chip seal in west texas). I live in the middle of nowhere and the only dealer in my area carries specialized/trek. I have seen new 566's (55 same 56.5 top tube as roubaix) w/rival for under 1700 from and others. A roubaix expert/ultegra is over twice that. The main thing i am worried about is the difference in geometry of the 566 that was addressed in the forum as I have a slightly longer torso/shorter legs. At 50 years old I do not race but do a lot of centuries and am on a quest to bust 5 hours. If I dont get a new specialized I will most likely order online as purchasing from a bike shop several hours away would not serve a lot of purpose. Whatever I get I will transfer my wheels, bars and saddle off my old ride to drop a little weight. Any comparisons on the geometry and ride quality of the 566 vs roubaix would be appreciated.


Both my Roubaix's are 56.5. ( large ) I'm right at 6' tall as well. If I were to order a Look 566, I believe the 57 ( XL ) would be my choice. After comparing the measurement chart for the Look to both of my Roubaix's, the 56.5 Roubaix falls almost squarely in the middle of the 55 and 57 Look. Since I don't feel comfortable going smaller in framesize, the 57 would be my choice.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

mick wolfe said:


> Both my Roubaix's are 56.5. ( large ) I'm right at 6' tall as well. If I were to order a Look 566, I believe the 57 ( XL ) would be my choice. After comparing the measurement chart for the Look to both of my Roubaix's, the 56.5 Roubaix falls almost squarely in the middle of the 55 and 57 Look. Since I don't feel comfortable going smaller in framesize, the 57 would be my choice.


That's right...you would seek a Look XL. Btw, I am six feet tall and ride a size 58cm Roubaix. For cockpit dimensions...see the thread about my build in progress in the Roubaix focus group thread. The 56 Roubaix is a bit short for me as I have long arms...but if you are short legged, that means longish torso and would think a 58cm Roubaix would work better for you as well..and easy to get the handlebar higher with a flat stem. But you might like to ride with the bar in a bit tighter to your body and less torso lean forward. About choices really. I could ride a 56cm Roubaix...would just be with a monster stem.
You would do nicely on a XL Look 566 and the top tube clearly would not be too long for you.


----------



## roubaixman (Mar 13, 2008)

I found the Look 566 in a 57 at Jenson USA for about the same price 1650.00 + shipping. My local bike shop will not deal on the specialized (period). I called around to some specialized dealers within a couple hundred miles and found a 2011 56.5 Roubaix Expert SL3 Ultegra. This is the bike I wanted but could'nt afford at the local shop. The bike is a (test bike) but the owner said it had never been ridden and is in perfect condition and he is willing to deal at 2700.00 out the door. That sounds like a pretty good deal? Does anyone know of any disadvantages of a (test bike). I forgot to ask him about warranty. I know this bike fits as it is the same geometry as I have always ridden.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

roubaixman said:


> I found the Look 566 in a 57 at Jenson USA for about the same price 1650.00 + shipping. My local bike shop will not deal on the specialized (period). I called around to some specialized dealers within a couple hundred miles and found a 2011 56.5 Roubaix Expert SL3 Ultegra. This is the bike I wanted but could'nt afford at the local shop. The bike is a (test bike) but the owner said it had never been ridden and is in perfect condition and he is willing to deal at 2700.00 out the door. That sounds like a pretty good deal? Does anyone know of any disadvantages of a (test bike). I forgot to ask him about warranty. I know this bike fits as it is the same geometry as I have always ridden.


Test (or demo) bikes are generally intended for use at Specialized events, where the reps truck bikes to different areas to give potential customers some hands on time with various new models. At the end of the model year, Specialized sometimes makes the bikes available to dealers. Also, they may have unique paint schemes, so you might want to ask if that's the case with this bike. 

If this one is in fact one of those bikes (as opposed to just the dealers NOS) and has never been ridden, it's essentially new and would have a warranty, but the same would hold true for the dealers inventory.

IME, prices vary by region, but in my area getting what equates to ~18% discount is a good deal. 

If you decide against the Roubaix, before deciding on the LOOK, take some time to review the geo differences between both the 56cm Rouabaix and 57cm 566. There are some differences, so depending on your current set up (bar, stem length/ angle, spacer) those differences may or may not matter to you. Stand over is probably the largest difference (780 versus 808). HT length also varies (190 vs 205), but calculating in BB differences it amounts to about a 7mm difference. Reach is pretty much a wash.


----------



## roubaixman (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks, He said the bike is red and black. I looked it up and that is the test bike colors. Looked sharp.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

roubaixman said:


> Thanks, He said the bike is red and black. I looked it up and that is the test bike colors. Looked sharp.


JMO, but I'd make the trek out to test ride the bike. I ride Tarmacs, but from a number of posts here, owners seem to think the new Roubaix's are much improved over the older models.


----------



## anthro88 (May 17, 2010)

mick wolfe said:


> Early next year I was thinking of adding one final bike to my humble collection and since I already have 2 Roubaix's, ( 2004 Comp and 2010 Pro ) something a bit different is in the mix. Since I want to stay with a taller headtube/ comfort geometry, the Look 566 looks like a natural without breaking the bank. Anyone here spent time or had any experience with the 566 ? Thanks for any thoughts or additional options.


I know you are probably not interested, but you may want to consider or try out a madone on a H3 geometry. I think it would fit your needs.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

anthro88 said:


> I know you are probably not interested, but you may want to consider or try out a madone on a H3 geometry. I think it would fit your needs.


Based upon your experience, what qualities does a H3 Madone have that would make it a suitable alternative to a 566 or Roubaix Pro or S-works?


----------



## anthro88 (May 17, 2010)

it just provides a very similar fitting since it has more of an upright geometry like the roubaix. as far as quality is going to be all about the same. a 5 series madone probably similar to a FACT 8r specialized. the stiffness and reponsiveness is going to be very similar.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

anthro88 said:


> I know you are probably not interested, but you may want to consider or try out a madone on a H3 geometry. I think it would fit your needs.


Anthro...thanks for the tip, but I ended up buying a Focus Izalco Pro 1.0 a little over a month ago. Absolutely fabulous bike and while it's not " comfort geometry ", it's comfortable and a very nice compliment to my two Roubaix's.


----------

